# Kornit Storm HD6 Issue With Hoodies



## CammyPrinting (Jan 29, 2021)

Not so much of an issue with T-Shirts but with our current Hoodies that we print with, after a single wash the print is coming right off.

We are putting down a 40% fixation with a single layer of white. These are then dried/cured at 160-165 degrees celcius for around 8.5 minutes but it goes through twice, once on the front and once on the other side.

If anybody has any advice it would be grateful as this is causing many issues.


----------



## NorthernTech&Consulting (Mar 23, 2021)

Increase your pretreat to 80-90 percent


----------

